# The Parasite of Mortrex... for Twenty Bucks?!?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Having a certain fondness for Rippers, what better than to build a Parasite of Mortrex to "lead" and spawn more of the little nippers? So I took a look at the new Nid plastics (As I MUCH rather work with plastic) and decided a Ravener with wings would be about right. As "bat wings" are rather scarce, I figured I could use a pair of the new gargoyle wings. So then to buying the models... I really didn't want to get a whole box of Ravenors for just one body, and the wings seemed to be sold out at most of the bitz stores. So what's a Hivemind to do but head to eBay? Thankfully, this guy (Blackdagger Games was selling INDIVIDUAL Raveners and gargoyles. So for about 16$ USD I now had all the parts I needed...









Ravener









Gargoyle

When the models arrived, I realised the Ravener tail was simply too long BUT that the lower torso and tail of the gargoyle fit perfectly into the torso of the Ravener. Thankfully, the "spine" of the ravener also provided an easy mounting system for the wings. Then it was simply a matter of using the Ravener "limbs" and head, and the Parasite was ready to raise a little Hell...
(Final note- the flying base is actually made from an unused lollipop stick and the Ravenor's base; The Gargoyle's base was MUCH too small)




























I'm looking forward to painting this fellow...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nicely done, he certainly looks the part. I have yet to get the new nid codex so i take it this is one of the new nid specials?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep... a beasty that implants ripper larvae in enemy models, which can then pop out and form ripper bases...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great stuff, that's a very clean conversion. Have some rep 

What with the tervigon and this thing they are certainly doing a good job with the tyranid gross out factor.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looks suitably horrifying


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well thought out and nicely executed! I too look forward to seeing this painted:victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great conversion you should enter it in to the competition


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice job, looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks really awesome but doesnt it have one to many sets of legs? as nids usually have 3 on each side (since wings count as legs)

i think it would look less cluttered aswell

but definatly awesome idea +rep


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Good point, but I subscribe to the theory that Nids are bugs of a sort, hence have 6 legs AND can have wings. Thanks for the rep, though! :grin:


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I must say I am liking this very much as well. I had planed on getting a set of Warriors and converting them into the various warrior size special units. Including but not limited to a Prime and Parasite. I'm not sure what I would make into the third one but it was my plan, once I figure out exactly what I want to buy first.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

That is a very solid conversion- so much so that it looks like it isn't a conversion.

That is often the best way to go. Good job.


----------

